# 3/15 BAD day



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I post all of my good reports on here, figured I would post about the worst day I have had on the water in recent memory. Loaded up the boat this morning and not even thinking we put rods in the rocket launchers on the T-top, this will come into play later. Get to the ramp, put in and the starboard engine just doesn't want to fire up:furious:. Well we get everyone on and start easing towards brooks bridge to catch bait, start getting rods down and Jason says, "hey man, are you going to spool your spheros up out here"? That was the moment I realized that the poles in the t-top met the low hanging trees on hwy 98, and one of the casualties was a snapped Shimano Terramar with a Spheros that was dead empty of line. How can this morning get any worse you may ask? Well, about the time I realized that I had broken my favorite rod and my favorite reel had no line, I finally got the starboard engine to crank! Ok, I am thinking I can still save the day now, just need to catch a box full and all will be ok. Well, we go out to catch some live bait and not 1, but both of the bottom units lose power. Awesome! Well, since I am well prepared and try to remain optimistic about or now slimming chances of catching anything, I pulled out the old trusty Garmin Etrex and plugged in the coordinates. I figured we had to give it a shot, even with no bottom machine. Get to the spot and start jigging, Jason hooks up with a nice fish. Fights it for a while then it gets snagged on the wreck. We backed up and got him a different angle and he was able to free the fish but then it bent his hook on his jig. In the mean time, the Huntress pulls up and proceeds to slay big amberjack with live baits right next to us. At this point, I am pretty much ready to pack it in and head back, but we fish on. Decide to try and find another spot, drive to it and saw a few very good sized patches of grass and dragged some stretches around them with no takers. Got to the next spot and Jason almost immediately hooks up, but after a short fight he got into the wreck and the fish got some new jewelry to wear. Well at this point my father in-law hooks up and lands our first whopper of the day, a porgy. I managed our only other fish, porgy, shortly after and at the same time Jason hooked up on another nice fish. After a quick fight, broken off again. It really just wasn't our day, shouldn't have skipped class today I guess. We called it shortly after that and took it to the house. Jason, I hope you will go fishing with me again, I promise it won't suck next time lol.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

wow bud...... sorry that happened


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

That sucks. I had one of those days recently where everything went wrong and I hooked up big several times just to get broke off or have them spit the hook. At least you didn't get skunked! Better luck next trip.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, on the plus side the water temp was 70 degrees and a saw my first flying fish of this year, it should be prime farther offshore right now.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ouch sorry for the loss.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Ohhh man sorry for the bad day. I lost a brand new spool of line a few months ago forgot to tighten the drag


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Man....talk about needing a drink. 

All you can do is all you can do. Legendary trip next time for sure.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about your day but I was wonderin if you had any luck squirrel fishing today?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

i have been spooled when i had my boat not once but twice by a tree. it took two times to realize what had happened. I feel for ya bro. i'll fish with ya!

TRP


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dude, all you can do is laugh about it. Days like that are rare and are usually a heavy down payment for the year. With a little bit of luck, your future payments of anger and frustration will be smaller!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Adam, I was afraid yall would think I was the one that brought the bad ju ju today.

But like I said earlier, as long as I dont end up swimming, its still a good day. 

Next time I will stop the fish but I had a good time jigging for the first time.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Day*

That sucked how far out where the flyers


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> In the mean time, the Huntress pulls up and proceeds to slay big amberjack with live baits right next to us.


At least this had to be a bright moment in the day...

Hope all goes better on the next trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> At least this had to be a bright moment in the day...
> 
> Hope all goes better on the next trip. :thumbsup:


Man they were killing them, this little kid caught what had to be a 40lber it was cool to see. Really made me wish I had a pigfish or two in the livewell.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had enough of those days to go around. That's great news on the flyers, every time...and I mean every time I see those things it seems like we kill em'. We had one actually fall in the boat last year just about this time about 10 miles southeast of the pass.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

billin said:


> That sucked how far out where the flyers


25ish


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> i have been spooled when i had my boat not once but twice by a tree. it took two times to realize what had happened. I feel for ya bro. i'll fish with ya!
> 
> TRP


On the plus side, my smoothdrag washers worked flawlessly:thumbup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> In the mean time, the Huntress pulls up and proceeds to slay big amberjack with live baits right next to us.



I thought you meant this Huntress...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> I thought you meant this Huntress...



Would have been a lot cooler:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hell! Glad the motors got to working, and you still got to fish!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I ran under the 3 mile bridge with the antenna up and with 3 brand new rods in the t top once..... That was a hell of a mess....... it was all busted up. On the bright side you only have to do that once, and you remember about that kind of thing.....


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Adam, the good and the bad ...! it takes some courage/honesty and we can all learn from it. Do you remember my antena extension at the rigs, ouch !!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Frenchy said:


> Thanks for sharing Adam, the good and the bad ...! it takes some courage/honesty and we can all learn from it. Do you remember my antena extension at the rigs, ouch !!!


Yes, I do remember that....I for sure learned a lesson in both cases


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry your day didn't go so well. We didn't exactly slay them either. I did the same thing you did, I saw flying fish and drug various things around weed patches with no takers. I'll post a report when I get the video done. Great day for underwater footage.


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work!:thumbup:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I feel your pain Brother!
The low hanging live oak trees leaving Shoreline Park reminded me to never leave the rods on the Tee top again, when I bought some new ones:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang peeps Sorry to hear that! If it makes you feel any better I did the same thing on Pensacola NAS BUT being the genius I am,I forgot to put my antenna down and broke it off also! So to make matters worse, we were out that day catching bait for the king tourney! As you can guess NO RADIO = NO TOURNEY + NO REFUND!!! LUCKILY I was close to GEORGE'S MARINE ELECTRONICS and they replaced it for me. I guess it was a lesson well learned for myself. Tight lines capt!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, sniper... at least you did'nt have to C&R a couple 20" Scamp and a 25" Red Grouper and several 15+ lb ARS's. What a bummer. Blind Robbie did catch 4 legal triggers, and 24 other mingo/porgy/lane species.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Could always be worse. Did you see that nice red and white boat at the edge? He was our ride back, long day!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Could always be worse. Did you see that nice red and white boat at the edge? He was our ride back, long day!


 
If you'd quit putting all those fish in the boat your motor could handle getting you back to shore! :notworthy:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Tough breaks.

But maybe that will be all the bad breaks for the year. :thumbup:

Nothin but coolers full of fish for the rest of the season.:notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

marmidor said:


> Dang peeps Sorry to hear that! If it makes you feel any better I did the same thing on Pensacola NAS BUT being the genius I am,I forgot to put my antenna down and broke it off also! So to make matters worse, we were out that day catching bait for the king tourney! As you can guess NO RADIO = NO TOURNEY + NO REFUND!!! LUCKILY I was close to GEORGE'S MARINE ELECTRONICS and they replaced it for me. I guess it was a lesson well learned for myself. Tight lines capt!


*
Stupid shit,* *"Don't ya just hate it". If ya sit on your ass and never do anything, it almost never happens! Bet most everyone who has had a tee top and traveled to several locations has done the same thing. Put some kids on the boat or 2-3 idiots and I'm sure it will happen. Low power lines are hell on antennas. Yep, I've done that, too. Gentleman, as long as everyone comes back safe; no hooks still stuck in their hands, fingers, nose, etc; no broken collar bones, hips, arms, etc. is was an OK day.

My point is, sooner or later, "Murphy's law will get you"....... unless you stay on the couch. I gotta admit, that recliner is feelin pretty good. Peeps, don't sweat it too much, took some balls to share it.
*


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hate those low trees, I spooled a reel and smoked the drag on one of my favorite reels last year...


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You had a rough day for sure but at least you made it back safely. You'll be better prepared next time .


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear you guys mention breaking antenae on powerlines and bridges. I am definitely in that club. Also spooled a rod or two on low hanging neighborhood limbs. Glad to know I am in good company.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

With me it's putting the boat on the lift. Why can't I remember to lower the antennas? I have a sticker I need to put above the windshield..... "LOWER THE ANTENNAS!!!"


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Because I know I will...not may... eventually leave my antenna up at the wrong time, I keep a short emergency antenna in the boat at all times.


----------

